# switch wiring help



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I was given an HVAC motor/fan. Three speed. I originally used a three speed pull chain fan switch which worked but the wires would pull out. Same problem, two switches. I have a center off, two load/motor toggle switch that I cannot figure out how to wire. I know I will lose a speed on the motor and I'm ok with that. I've searched how to wire the switch but I cannot find the information. 
If anyone tell me how to wire using that switch it would be great.

Motor has four wires, white common, black high speed, blue medium speed, red low seed. Ground too.



















Switch I'd like to use.










Thanks!


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

white of the motor to white line. black from line to the center lug of the switch. the peeds you choose to keep go one on either side of the center lug on the same line. the ohter set of lugs on the switch can be disregarded. the switch you have is for switching two "hots". using 110 for power you only have one "hot"


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Take your Neutral wire (white) presuming 110/120 volt AC, and run it directly to the motor white. Run your HOT wire (Usually Black or Red) to either Line A or B (you only use both when wiring for 220 volt). Then run load A1 (if that is the side the center HOT is on) to one of the speed wires and Load A2 to the other speed.

That is it. Your switch is off when in center position and then either high or low speed when flipped to the side. We use these switches as summer winter speed switches for our forced hot air furnace motors. High speed to move colder AC air and low speed to move warm heating air.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. All wired up and working.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If you dont want to lose that third speed, you can check with a local electrical supply (or on the Internet) and find a switch like this to use
.


----------

